
Moousture - jmonegro
http://maxpert.github.com/moousture/
======
TrevorBurnham
I followed the link on my iPad and saw a video about how Moousture works on
the iPad. Or, rather, I didn't see the video, because the video relies on
Flash.

Still, this sounds like a very promising project. Support for gestures in
webapps is a huge win, especially on touchscreen devices.

If you're on an iPhone or iPad, don't miss the demo page:
<http://maxpert.github.com/moousture/iphone.html>

------
tmcw
It's solely, not soley. At least spell-check word in bold that lie in the
first sentence of your website.

